# Pier fishing Xmas present



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm wanting to put together a little grab bag of pier fishing tackle for a small Christmas present. What would you put in it? It's part of my dad's gift and he wants to get back into fishing from the piers. Been out of it quite a while and I was just going to get him jumped started. I'm not a pier fisherman so I need specific recommendations, such as line size, hook size, leader size, lures, etc. Thanks.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

white looney jigs,#2 treble hooks 4x strong,30lb 7 strand wire leader with #1 sleeves....some Conner jigs, for pompano....best thing to do is go to J&M tackle in Orange beach ....they will take care of you, most all in there are avid pier fisherman along with the owner John G


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

Make a fishing dad really happy...include a picture of you and him together fishing...it will mean more to him than any lure or line money can buy....just saying from a dad's/grandpa's perspective

doggfish


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

yearly pass to fish


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

A pier gaff to pull up his huge catches


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

All excellent ideas! Keep them coming.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

A spool of braided line or line in general. Oh and a fishing cart so he wont have to carry all of his gear!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Good glasses...580 costas..I prefer amber....


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

A pier net, most that I've seen on the pier use 1/4" line but I like 3/8-1/2" just makes it easier to pull up the big ones.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Sing to a familiar tune... 

On the first fishing day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
A Landing Net for all the Big Ones

On the second fishing day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
2 TLDs
and a Landing Net for all the Big Ones

On the third fishing day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
3 Fenwick HMGs
2 TLDs
and a Landing Net for all the Big Ones

On the fourth fishing day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
4 Craigslist boats
3 Fenwick HMGs
2 TLDs
and a Landing Net for all the Big Ones

On the fifth fishing day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
5 Golden revolving spool reels
4 Craigslist boats
3 Fenwick HMGs
2 TLDs
and a Landing Net for all the Big Ones

On the sixth fishing day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
6 Greased wheel bearings
5 Golden revolving spool reels
4 Craigslist boats
3 Fenwick HMGs
2 TLDs
and a Landing Net for all the Big Ones

On the seventh fishing day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
7 Swarms of shrimpies
6 Greased wheel bearings
5 Golden revolving spool reels
4 Craigslist boats
3 Fenwick HMGs
2 TLDs
and a Landing Net for all the Big Ones

On the eighth fishing day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
8 Maids a scaling
7 Swarms of shrimpies
6 Greased wheel bearings
5 Golden revolving spool reels
4 Craigslist boats
3 Fenwick HMGs
2 TLDs
and a Landing Net for all the Big Ones

On the ninth fishing day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
9 Ladies Downrigging
8 Maids a scaling
7 Swarms of shrimpies
6 Greased wheel bearings
5 Golden revolving spool reels
4 Craigslist boats
3 Fenwick HMGs
2 TLDs
and a Landing Net for all the Big Ones

On the tenth fishing day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
10 Lords a Leeping Mullet
9 Ladies Downrigging
8 Maids a scaling
7 Swarms of shrimpies
6 Greased wheel bearings
5 Golden revolving spool reels
4 Craigslist boats
3 Fenwick HMGs
2 TLDs
and a Landing Net for all the Big Ones

On the eleventh fishing day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
11 Pier Patrons Paying
10 Lords a Leeping Mullet
9 Ladies Downrigging
8 Maids a scaling
7 Swarms of shrimpies
6 Greased wheel bearings
5 Golden revolving spool reels
4 Craigslist boats
3 Fenwick HMGs
2 TLDs
and a Landing Net for all the Big Ones

On the first fishing day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
12 Red Drum Drumming
11 Pier Patrons Paying
10 Lords a Leeping Mullet
9 Ladies Downrigging
8 Maids a scaling
7 Swarms of shrimpies
6 Greased wheel bearings
5 Golden revolving spool reels
4 Craigslist boats
3 Fenwick HMGs
2 TLDs
and a Landing Net for all the Big Ones.

;-) Merry Christmas!


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Pier#r, LOL I love it.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

A comfy light-weight folding chair and a cooler. 

Pier cart to haul everything back and forth.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

ironman172 said:


> white looney jigs,#2 treble hooks 4x strong,30lb 7 strand wire leader with #1 sleeves....some Conner jigs, for pompano....best thing to do is go to J&M tackle in Orange beach ....they will take care of you, most all in there are avid pier fisherman along with the owner John G


Where would I be able to get the Looney jigs and Conner jigs? Is there any place in Pensacola that sells them?


----------

